# Baby and I both have diarrhea-am worried about dehydration



## pammysue (Jan 24, 2004)

in me. I have an awful stomach bug with nausea and diarrhea-I am having a very hard time drinking anything and am not eating anything. I am still nursing DS on cue, which is more than normal. He seems to just have the diarrhea and since I am feeding him often, I am not as worried about dehydration for him.

Anyway, what are your suggestions for staying hydrated and when should I really worry?

TIA


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Mama,

Sorry you are feeling bad & sorry you haven't yet received any replies.

Generally, you want to watch for how much baby pees to make sure he isn't dehydrated. I'm sure you know that if YOU get dehydrated, you don't make as much milk, so then your LO may not get enough, so it's good to be vigilant. When you don't see enough pee is "when to worry." Personally, when we've been sick, I referred to some books for that info. But always good to call your pedi to check too.

If you can stomach it, try eating fruits since they're high in fluids or drink broth. If you don't drink, your supply really will decline - even if you didn't have diarrhea too! So you've got to try to get fluids into yourself.

Hope you both feel better soon.


----------

